# Precious, a new Rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Meet Precious our new Rescue that Margaret (MSS) our SM member is fostering for AMA. Precious was surrendered by her family and has been to the vet. She was found to be hypothyroid and high normals on the liver panel. We hope that with a good diet and getting her on the thyroid meds that she will become healthy again and we can find her a great home.
We couldnt do this with out our fosters though, so thanks to Margaret for taking another rescue on for us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is altogether a suited name for this precious baby! I do hope her levels come down w/the medication Edie---will be pulling for her! Bless you for all you do!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a prayer for Precious. I hope she feels better very, very soon!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Another special doll. May she find her furever home soon.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What a sweetie! She is so ute. Love her sweet little face!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She is a darling in personality as well as looks! :wub: And fits in your arms so easily ... :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- thank goodness that Precious is on her way to recovery, and is in a great foster home.

I so wish I lived closer as I would definitely foster. Unfortunately, it would be difficult to get me to actually give any of them up.

Sending prayers for little Precious.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> It is altogether a suited name for this precious baby! I do hope her levels come down w/the medication Edie---will be pulling for her! Bless you for all you do!


I couldn't have expressed my thoughts any better than Sandi has already done. Precious is a little doll baby doggie. :wub::wub:


----------

